# Errore durante aggiornamento [Risolto].

## Lux-68

Ciao a tutti,

durante l'aggiornamento del sistema, la compilazione si blocca con il messaggio:

```

 * Messages for package net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.10.7:

 * ERROR: net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.10.7::gentoo failed (pretend phase):

 *   The active compiler needs to be gcc 4.9 (or newer)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                  ebuild.sh, line 133:  Called pkg_pretend

 *   webkit-gtk-2.10.7.ebuild, line 134:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die 'The active compiler needs to be gcc 4.9 (or newer)'

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.10.7::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.10.7::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.10.7/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.10.7/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/python3.3/site-packages'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.10.7/work/webkitgtk-2.10.7'

```

Il compilatore disponibile è 

```

gcc-config --list-profiles

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.6.3

 [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.7.3

 [3] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.8.4 *

```

A qualcuno è già successo?

Come avete risolto?

Grazie.

----------

## sabayonino

The active compiler needs to be gcc 4.9 (o superiore)

ti serve gcc-4.9 per net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.10.7

----------

## Lux-68

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> The active compiler needs to be gcc 4.9 (o superiore)
> 
> ti serve gcc-4.9 per net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.10.7

 

Grazie.

Credevo erronemente che in qualche modo il sistema riuscisse a aggiornarlo (come dipendenza).

Ho provveduto ad aggiornarlo e cambiare il compilatore.

```

#  emerge -av gcc

# gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.6.3

 [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.7.3

 [3] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.8.4 *

 [4] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.9.3

# gcc-config 4

* Switching native-compiler to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.9.3 ...

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * If you intend to use the gcc from the new profile in an already

 * running shell, please remember to do:

 *   . /etc/profile

```

Ho fatto ripartire la compilazione del world senza problemi...per ora.

----------

